# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Máy em bị hỏng không rõ nguyên nhân.Giúp em với

## wapa

các anh chị ơi em chỉ dùng máy nokia e95 tàu thui nhưng sao cái máy của em gặp cái lỗi là cứ lắp sim vào mở máy lên là máy sụt nguồn.bỏ sim ra lại như bt.em mang ra mấy quán gần cổng trường em mà nó cũng không biết nguyên nhân tại sao.em nghĩ mấy thằng quán gần em nó gà.các anh chị cho em biết lỗi đc không để em mang ra sửa.

----------


## canhohcm123

máy mình trước đây cũng bị vậy.mình đưa ra tiệm nó bảo cái cpu của máy bị ( cái chíp nhỏ nhỏ trong đó ).mình thay mất 120k sau về là đc.

----------


## Sông Hồng

*tks nhé*




> máy mình trước đây cũng bị vậy.mình đưa ra tiệm nó bảo cái cpu của máy bị ( cái chíp nhỏ nhỏ trong đó ).mình thay mất 120k sau về là đc.


 tks nhiều nhiều cái máy của mình đc cứu rùi[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## kientrogia24h

máy bạn bị chết ic nguồn chứ ko phải cpu đâu:s
mình có thằng bạn thân sửa điện thoại và luôn gặp lỗi đó

----------


## Mantran

> máy bạn bị chết ic nguồn chứ ko phải cpu đâu:s
> mình có thằng bạn thân sửa điện thoại và luôn gặp lỗi đó


thì thằng sửa đt nó nói rứa chứ em biết gì về đt đâu.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## icanfly

máy mình dạo này đang bị hỏng màn hình, đứt cáp với cả hỏng cảm ứng. hôm trc có con bạn nó cũng bị hỏng vậy, nó mang đi sửa hết 700k nghe mà xót quá, thà mua máy mới cho xong:">. có bạn nào biết địa chỉ nào sửa máy rẻ mà đảm bảo k, tư vấn mình với:">. dạo này muốn mua nhiều thứ quá mà cháy túi:">. cám ơn nhiều>[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]<

----------

